# Distribution of grounds



## Gluv999

Hi,

Sorry if this has already been covered! I recently upgraded to an appartmento from a pressurised basjet machine. Currently i grind into my basket and distribute with mt hand and then tamp. I am finding however that although it produces a good shit, I have too much coffee in my basket (indentation on coffee from shower screen when I test). If I put less coffee in the basket it is hand to distribute with my fingers and get a flat surface to tamp on to. Is there a cheap tool i can use (buy or make) to distribute grounds below the basket line before i tamp?

Thanks in advance,

Garetg


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Try something like an OCD tool.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Like one of theseDistribution Tool - Blue

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D36412&share_tid=36412&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------



## Gluv999

Ok thanks. Did look at the ocd tool but seemed really expensive. Cant seem to use the links you posted but thanks for the reply. Will have a look and see if i can find something similar. Cheers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The OCD ones are expensive. I do have a spare 58mm one in black if you need one £22 + postage. I can put in the for sale section if the mods need me to cover this off officially?


----------



## Gluv999

urbanbumpkin said:


> The OCD ones are expensive. I do have a spare 58mm one in black if you need one £22 + postage. I can put in the for sale section if the mods need me to cover this off officially?


That would be great ...thanks! I am happy to paypal you over the money if you use paypal. I live in London, how much do you think for postage?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gluv999 said:


> That would be great ...thanks! I am happy to paypal you over the money if you use paypal. I live in London, how much do you think for postage?


Standard Royal Mail is about £3


----------



## Thecatlinux

Are you weighing your coffee ? And what size baskets are you using ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gluv999 said:


> That would be great ...thanks! I am happy to paypal you over the money if you use paypal. I live in London, how much do you think for postage?


I've dropped you a pm. See photos


----------



## Gluv999

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've dropped you a pm. See photos


Hi,

I am not weighing coffee at the moment but think i will start and set the timer on the mignon (sometines it seems ti shoot out a lot more coffee than others though). I am using a vst 18g in the standar rocket double portafilter.


----------



## Dylan

Gluv999 said:


> I am finding however that although it produces a good shit.


My morning coffee has that effect on me as well, really gets things going.

Concerning distribution - Even a very good grinder has a range of particle sizes, the 'ideal' distribution of particles created is a elusive beast, which is why out of the blue a grinder like the EK43 can break onto the scene with a different flavour in the cup. I dont think Mahlkonig ever really intended it, but the EK43 has a very specific particle distribution.

The ek43 boys still spend a lot of time distributing their ground coffee. The problem being that when the grinds exit the grinder there is a natural separation of particle sizes. Small ones fall slower than big ones, super fine ones are more susceptible to the static generated by the grinding of the burrs. So once they are in your basket they are likely to have drifted toward their distinct particle groups.

All this means in short is it doesn't matter if you have a £100 grinder or a £3000 grinder, it's likely you still need to evenly mix up your ground coffee. A doser can help, but personally I have found it doesn't always work.

For me, I use a funnel (member whiteyj does some 3d printed ones here) and then once the coffee is in the basket I get the wrong end of a artists paintbrush (i.e. a small one) and give it a good stir around, then shake it just a little to level the grounds and tamp. For me, this produces good to great pours time and again using a VST basket.

It's a variation of 'WDT' (weiss distribution technique) but I find a toothpick too small and a distribution 'pattern' pointless.


----------



## Gluv999

Edit edit! Lol...i really didnt mean that! Corrective spelling on phone?? My wife cant stop laughing. Thanks for your post though!


----------



## Gluv999

Cool thanks, i also use a funnel and have an 18g vst basket. I wikk have to try your technique of mixing with paintbrush...


----------



## Gluv999

Thecatlinux said:


> Are you weighing your coffee ? And what size baskets are you using ?


Hi,

I am not weighing coffee at the moment but think i will start and set the timer on the mignon (sometines it seems to shoot out a lot more coffee than others though). I am using a vst 18g in the standar rocket double portafilter and think i use about 17g once coffee discarded to create concave before tamping.


----------



## Phil104

Gluv999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not weighing coffee at the moment but think i will start and set the timer on the mignon (sometines it seems to shoot out a lot more coffee than others though). I am using a vst 18g in the standar rocket double portafilter and think i use about 17g once coffee discarded to create concave before tamping.


I think you are better weighing in and weighing out - when I had a Mignon I didn't think the timer was a reliable guide so apart from a couple of times didn't use it. I used to grind into a yogurt pot, empty the grinds into the basket with a funnel attached, and then use a mini whisk to distribute the grinds. I still use this technique with the HG1 although use a pottery shot pot rather than a yogurt carton.


----------



## Phil104

For the sake of accuracy, I use an OE dosing funnel:

http://www.orphanespresso.com/OE-Stainless-Steel-58mm-Dosing-Funnel_p_5707.html

but the 3d will be just as good and cheaper.


----------



## garydyke1

Start weighing in and out , you'll see improvements in consistency immediately .


----------



## Gluv999

garydyke1 said:


> Start weighing in and out , you'll see improvements in consistency immediately .


When you say weighing out do you mean weighing the portafilter wit puck after extraction?


----------



## garydyke1

Gluv999 said:


> When you say weighing out do you mean weighing the portafilter wit puck after extraction?


Weigh the amount of dry coffee you put in the basket (say 18g) and weigh the resulting beverage in the cup (say 36g) and then fix that as a ratio . Change only the grind setting to change the extraction time . Longer time = higher extraction / higher TDS (to a point) thicker mouthfeel.....shorter time = lower extraction / lower TDS (to a point) thinner mouthfeel .


----------



## Gluv999

Thanks, will do!


----------



## Dylan

Didn't catch that you weren't 'weighing in and weighing out'. That is absolutely your first port of call, without being sure you are putting the same amount of coffee in the basket every time you cant control anything else.

'distribution' is a method to stop channeling. If you find for example that after weighing exactly 18g 2 shots pull at different speeds it is likely that the water found a way to 'channel' through the puck, moving faster and over extracting just one part of the coffee. Channeling is tackled with even distribution in the basket. All this comes after weighing in your ground coffee and weighing out your shot, which you need to have nailed before you move on to your next problem


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Got it in the post today.


----------



## Gluv999

urbanbumpkin said:


> Got it in the post today.


Excellent thanks!


----------

